# Nikon D70S - Diff between Auto and P mode?



## Harpua (Jan 27, 2006)

For those that are familiar with Nikons, specifically the D70S...There are a few different shooting modes as you are aware. There is a fully automatic mode as well as a P, M, S, and A mode (among some other scene modes). My question is what is the difference between the full automatic mode and the P mode. My manual says that in P the camera chooses the shutter speed and aperture automatically. Isn't that exactly what the automatic mode does?


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 27, 2006)

while auto and program modes are designed to automatically choose shutter and aperture, p mode allows more flexibility by allowing you to adjust white balance, image effects, etc. in auto mode, these settings are fixed.


----------



## Harpua (Jan 27, 2006)

Ahhhh OK that makes sense. Thanks so much JonMikal.


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 27, 2006)

your welcome so much. 

if you have any other questions regarding this camera, feel free to PM me...i shoot it too :thumbup:


----------



## Harpua (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks Jon. I will take you up on that for sure


----------

